# Ohlins shock cleaning problem



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope this is the correct section to post this in, my apologies if it's not,

I have bought an Ohlins shock absorber for my bike, and although it's in pretty good condition internally, it needs a good clean up, thing is I don't want to damage the rest of the finish, and haven't got a clue what to use to clean this up.

I thought a copper brush for the threads, but wary about if it would damage them, any sensible suggestions would be most appreciated as this is a very pricey part and I couldn't afford to replace it if I mess it up!!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Soft bristle brush all day with the threads.

I used that on mine with lots of APC, then protect with ACF-50... You'll need minimal cleaning after that.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

G101 will be awesome for this mate!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks chaps, I'm going to have a go at it today, and I've seen on the bay, there's a place that services shocks for £99 quid over in Bradford, so if it doesn't come up, I'll nip over and see what they can do!! and at £99 quid that'll be a last resort


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

baking soda blast?


----------



## Alps Pacino (Aug 11, 2008)

Get it serviced 100%. In your original post you said "its internally ok". How do you know and when was it last serviced?

Shocks on bikes both front and rear are massively over looked on bikes and get nowhere near serviced as much as they should. They might seem ok and seem to perform ok but chances are they are long over due a service.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Id pay 99 quid if you got it cheap enough


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

chrisc said:


> Id pay 99 quid if you got it cheap enough


I agree I would get it seviced just to make sure it is all A1 last thing u want is a bike that dobt handle properly.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up ref bike suspension, I'm aware the best mod that can be done to most bikes is suspension work.
I'd already decided on the "service" route, have had a bash at cleaning the shock up, as I had the gear to hand.
Now my problem is called cash flow!! I have none at the moment, so the bike upgrade is having to go on the back burner till I can get some.
The shock was a "reasonable" price  I.E. £400 quid :doublesho and is known to be "good" from a couple of m8's that knows more about the Bird than I'd say anyone else alive!! Jaws and Taffy, :thumb:


----------



## Alps Pacino (Aug 11, 2008)

Think you have decided the best route. 

A prime example of what I am trying to say is my mates 2005 x6r. Bike rides 100% perfect no bouncing about nothing at all out of the usual. When we went to the ring this year Brendan who owns sliders guesthouse and who was the lap record holder on a bike round there for a bit tried to set our suspension up for us. y 1 year old s1000rr was bdly set up as standard and the difference he made with a few tweeks was night and day. Bike felt like it had lost 20kg and you could feel the difference as soon as you pulled off ie 3mph. Anyway when we came to do my mates zx6r he couldn't adjust the damping as the screw was making absolutely no difference what so ever indicating the shock was way way over due a service and the bike rode 100% perfectly well.

On another note I was talking to mick shanley who is crew chief for Milwaukee Yamaha and he was explaining about customers bikes that come in with mismatched suspension and an r6 in particular he had had in with an ohlins rear and reworked front forks and it just wasn't right and couldn't get it set up right at all.

Moral of the story is fitting expensive parts doesn't automatically improve things and if you want to do things right befriend someone in the know like mick or Brendan lol. That's why I have asked mick to source me an r6 race bike as I know it will be a proper thing


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Start with some petrol (desaromatised? Don't know how you call it sorry) to clean it without damage.
Next some aprc or degreaser, soft ones, it a good clean with some dish in water and soft bristles, tooth brush etc.

Then coat it, I have coated my ttx with cquartzUK and my WP shock with UNCV R.
Easy to maintain after ;-)

And yes, send your shock for a rebuild.


----------

